# I just got jinxed



## redrum (Dec 21, 2006)

my wife just emailed me that she opened her moms "christmas letter" that they mail out with the christmas card, you know the kind that give an update on what the family is doing, etc..

well for mine she wrote . "and our son in law Matt is getting his PE License this year"

:suicide: :hung:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!!!

That SUCKS. Freakin Mother-in-laws.


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

ah, nobody reads those things anyway...


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 21, 2006)

that really sucks. don't they know how this all works?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

kiss of death right there


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 21, 2006)

One of the many reasons I didn't even tell my parents I was applying for licensure.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 21, 2006)

> "and our son in law Matt is getting his PE License this year"


All you have to do to get that is pay a fee or something right?


----------



## redrum (Dec 21, 2006)

something like that :bad:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a friend of mine that took the insurance salesmans exam, he studied for 2-3 weeks for it, and failed it the first two times, then the next day, he took it again, and passed it. He said the test was awful, and it was about 2 hours long.......That's about what we're talking about for this exam too isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dddd: ;guns; :dddd:

That's the stories I get from the "In-LAWS".....It's just about more than I can take some times......

Good news though.....the torment will be over in a few days, and we can go on with our lives, or start studying again....Good luck!!!! even with the jinx that was shoved upon you!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a brother-in-law take the contractors license test, and they scanned it and gave him his results right there, so the in-laws say "Isn't it about the same thing? Why don't they just let you know then?"

BANG MY HEAD. :brick:


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 21, 2006)

None of my family have any clue what the PE is, let alone feel the need to tell folks.

Not that I'm complaining, its actually a little bit of a blessing. 

Too bad about the letter, though, that might be killer.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2006)

I probably just got Jinxed too, I made a new smiley for those who Pass.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

ass = kiss of death right there


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 21, 2006)

ass GAS....maybe, but not this test yet....

hey, it is still funny..... :jacked:


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 21, 2006)

Can someone modify that gun smiley so that the words "Failed" show up in blood on the wall? Just in case.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

that is beyond my photoshop abilities, but a good idea


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 21, 2006)

> my wife just emailed me that she opened her moms "christmas letter" that they mail out with the christmas card, you know the kind that give an update on what the family is doing, etc..
> well for mine she wrote . "and our son in law Matt is getting his PE License this year"
> 
> :suicide: :hung:


Just think, if you fail you've got mad guilt trip ammo on your mother-in-law.

:???:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 21, 2006)

come to think of it.....

I just this week got a brand new box of 500 business cards that have the title

"Civil Designer" on them.......I was thinking that was a jinx...hummm? I told this company to wait until after I got the results, but they didn't listen, maybe this was a good omen though! :true:


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

That reminds me ...

Hopefully I'll get to take E.I.T. off my new business cards!

:jk:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello there,

Did you put EIT in your cards? :blink:

Thats is a new one.Never heard about that before. Good luck my friend.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

ok I'm nerdy, but not quite that nerdy...

I was just kidding.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2006)

Both places I worked while an EIT had that title on my card.

Oh, and by the way.

ass


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

CE --

I feel your pain. My wife had a huge, elaborate desk-weight name plate made for me just expecting I would pass the test. :true:

Ummm .. it's still sitting in a drawer. Waiting for recognition. 

My dad used to say - don't sweat the small stuff in life. The process for getting this license is small stuff. The responsibility you wield with the license is what counts.

Good luck to all of us. :+1: I hope I can finally pull that desk-weight out of the drawer soon 

Regards,

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2006)

> Can someone modify that gun smiley so that the words "Failed" show up in blood on the wall? Just in case.


Gimme a little time, but I'll get it.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2006)

My cards have *DVINNY, E.I.* on them


----------



## frazil (Dec 21, 2006)

doh! I probably jinxed myself with that joke. :hung:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> doh!  I probably jinxed myself with that joke. :hung:


Nice avatar ... :thumbsup:

JR


----------



## CluelessOne (Dec 21, 2006)

They put EIT on business cards at my company. Just not on mine until I pass.


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got EI on my cards right now. I hope I have a reason to order some new ones with a different title. :mail:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

I used to have both EIT, LSIT on mine but thought it looked like an overachiveing underachiever so I had them take it off, I just leave it blank,,


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2006)

Ouch - I know how you feel. My name and resume were recently put on a proposal for some USGS research grant money by a University of Guam professor I am working with, and he put 'PE' after my name saying: "oh, you'll pass and nobody will read the proposals until January"

I deleted it before he could send it out. Whew!


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 21, 2006)

My business cards don't list any suffixes after my name. Guess I need to order some more since :w00t: ass. Sorry if I'm bragging too much :lie: . Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2006)

> well for mine she wrote . "and our son in law Matt is getting his PE License this year"


NCEES called. They intercepted your Mother In Law's Christmas letter and are now revising the list. :"the other board" mole: tough luck! she should have read the agreement :read:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2006)

> I probably just got Jinxed too, I made a new smiley for those who Pass.


I also made a smiley that I needed last time :0fail


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2006)

> > Can someone modify that gun smiley so that the words "Failed" show up in blood on the wall? Just in case.
> 
> 
> Gimme a little time, but I'll get it.


Told ya.

I'm still working on making it better :0fail


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

So what if you dream about passing? Does that mean you are too screwed? :ruh:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 27, 2006)

> So what if you dream about passing? Does that mean you are too screwed? :ruh:


It did me the first two times......This time, I didn't dream about it at all.....it's yet to be seen if this still holds true!!!! :watch: :wait


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 27, 2006)

One thing I will say about this site......We have the absolute BEST smileys on the web!!!! :wait


----------



## tank (Dec 27, 2006)

> > So what if you dream about passing? Does that mean you are too screwed? :ruh:
> 
> 
> It did me the first two times......This time, I didn't dream about it at all.....it's yet to be seen if this still holds true!!!! :watch: :wait


when I took it before, I did have a dream about passing.....  . Last week, I had another passing dream...But it was more like me walking around the office with my results in my hand showing it off to everyone.... I think the point of that dream is not that I passed, but that I was a complete ass :read:


----------



## frazil (Dec 27, 2006)

> I think the point of that dream is not that I passed, but that I was a complete ass


:lmao: Those are the best. You wake up feeling a little humbled.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2006)




----------

